# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Des Kits DDR3-2400 disponibles au Japon

## Doc TB

Attention ! Cette news prend sa source dans les tréfonds d’obscurs sites hardware japonais d’où s’échappent parfois quelques pop-up de JPOP ou de Hello Kitty. Un constructeur quasi-inconnu (SanMax Technologies) commence à vendre des kits de modules de mémoires « Limited Edition », basés sur des puces DDR3 Elpida de nouvelle technologie, et spécifiés à des fréquences impressionnantes. Bien que certifiés officiellement à 1600 Mbps pour respecter les normes du JEDEC, ces modules peuvent également fonctionner jusqu’à 2400 Mbps (PC3-19200) avec une tension de 2.1 Volts ! SanMax donne d’ailleurs cinq couples fréquences/timings pour ces modules : DDR3-1066 CAS 5, DDR3-1333 CAS 6, DDR3-1600 CAS 7, DDR3-2133 CAS 9 et DDR3-2400 CAS 11.
 Des chiffres impressionnants quand on voit que des fabricants comme Corsair ou OCZ ne dépassent pas pour le moment la DDR3-2000 et que le record du monde d’overclocking actuel est à environ 2700 Mbps. Il faut dire que de telles fréquences sont encore inaccessibles pour le commun des mortels puisqu’elles nécessitent également un overclocking extrême du processeur. Conçu pour les Core i7 et donc vendus par trois, ces modules sont disponibles au Japon à des prix très élevés, à la hauteur des performances attendues : comptez 21.800 yens (164 €) pour la version 3 Go et 37.800 yens (285 €) en version 6 Go. Avec la taxe France, rajoutez 50% à ces tarifs dans le cas très hypothétique ou le fabricant nous considérerait autrement que comme des arriérés jamais-contents et daignerait distribuer ses produits chez nous.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Psycho10

Eh ben, c'est pas la crise chez les japs  :Cigare:

----------


## Raphyo

OMG la tension.

----------


## perfosan

Ces fréquences sont tellement énormes que ce ne sont pas des fréquences.

1 Bps est un débit (capacité a transiter n bits par secondes).
1 Hz est une fréquence.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fr%C3%A9quence
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bits_par_seconde
 ::P:

----------


## Oxygen3

1.3V/1.5V en standard, 2.1V, c'est plus de la surtension là, c'est carrement fichtre du 220V au cul de la puce mémoire :D

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Avec la taxe France, rajoutez 50% à ces tarifs dans le cas très hypothétique ou le fabricant nous considérerait autrement que comme des arriérés jamais-contents et daignerait distribuer ses produits chez nous.


"rajoutez 50% à ces tarifs dans le cas très hypothétique où le fabricant nous considérerait autrement que comme des arriérés jamais-contents"  :;):

----------


## Alexko

C'était pas Elpida qui avait annoncé passer aux interconnexions en cuivre sur ses puces de RAM ?

----------

